# Basement Insulation in Ma



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

We're both in what is called 'heating zones', where more input is needed to save on heating costs than the reverse (ie. in "cooling zones"), so the question of vapour barriers is critical. There is some controversy over vapour barriers in basements that's why we tend to go with XPS (extruded poystyrene) boards, 2'x8' in size, stuck directly to the concrete foundation...with a stud wall inside that. Same for the floor...spray foam the gaps and seal the joints.

The objective is to stop air movement and create a thermal break; basements are not like the rest of the house, so a new thinking is needed. With a rigid foam board thermal break done right, no need for plastic vapour barriers...:no:


----------



## DanWolo (Jun 21, 2011)

I talked to my town's building department and they said my plan for insulating will work and that they will approve it.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Remember to insulate the rim joist areas and use rolls of foam sill gasket underneath any PT lumber that sits directly on concrete...


----------

